# Shingles



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I'm not sure if you can help me ?
Today I have been diagnosed with shingles. 
It must be a mild case as the rash is very small, I have no pain, and other than some slight headaches last week on other signs. I noticed the rash Friday. Ignored it at first but then found a lump under my armpit Sunday which made me seek medical advice ( I believe the lump is the lymph node swelling to fight infection?)
Diagnosed today (Monday) and I'm now worried it may lead to my treatment being cancelled as I'm due to start down reg/busrenalin around 10 days times. 
Is there hope?
The rash has already got scabs rather than wet/blisters (sorry TMI!). 
Do you think I have a good chance of this clearing in 10 days? And treatment going ahead?
Or do you know if there is any serious implications to starting busrenalin if the rash has not completely cleared??
Any advice you have is welcomed. 
I'm so worried. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Check with the doctor at the clinic, but I can't think of any reason why having shingles should affect treatment.


----------

